# Feeding Krill



## shuttleslave (Jun 7, 2004)

i am trying to really bring out my reds color. Should i buy the freeze dried krill, but i am not sure my p's will attack the top of the water. Also I hear shrimp with the shell on works good to. so i just leave all the skin on and just throw it in there?

thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup: in the wild, piranha's don't have a waiter pulling their food to bitesized chunks either, do they








It's the shells that contain most calcium and color-enhancing elements, so I'd definitely feed the whole package.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

shuttleslave said:


> i am trying to really bring out my reds color. Should i buy the freeze dried krill, but i am not sure my p's will attack the top of the water. Also I hear shrimp with the shell on works good to. so i just leave all the skin on and just throw it in there?
> 
> thanks


Hey shuttleslave, I purchased the freeze dried krill and it does float on the water. There is frozen krill which is just as good. I have found one benefit from freeze dried that it stores great at room temperature. I am not sure which is better frozen or freeze dried. Frozen might taste better since the body fluids are kept with frozen food. Ultimately the decision will be yours. Good Luck.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i think the frozen krill sinks really not sure feel free to correct me if im wrong.


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

The frozen stuff usually sinks, but you can inject air into it with an empty syringe to make it float.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

where do you buy krill shrimp??

and will piranhas eat ready-to-eat shrimp bought from grocery store? i feed these to my arowana


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

i work at a seafood restaurant, i take some shrimp from the fish case every night, they are fresh frozen and thawed out and i just toss them into the tank, with the shell still on just the legs and tail removed and they go to town and eat them with a passion.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

why remove the legs and stuff??

when u buy krill at store, they come w/ legs and everything... isnt this stuff healthy?


----------

